# Entourage Error 17982 - the Server Does Not Support Secure Connections



## benaudij (Sep 7, 2005)

I just purchased the MAC X system and loaded up Microsoft Office. The entourage receives emails ok via pop mail configuration. However, I am not able to send mails though. I tried both secure and non-secure connections and no luck. Please help...


----------



## mpreddy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, 

There are tons of emails all over the internet regarding error codes 17982 & 17092.  I am having the same issues.  I am getting an error message when trying to send e-mails from Entourage on the Mac.  While I see many people posting problems, over the past few years, I do not ever see a solution posted??  Seems like it is a Microsoft problem..... figures......  

Has anyone ever been able to fix this?  Like my problem, it has just come out of no where???  So odd.  I have tried turning off SSL, etc.???  In fact I have everything turned off?  Any ideas anyone?  Thanks!  I appreciate your help!!


----------



## PVCHALLA (Oct 30, 2011)

It worked for me when I changed the SMTP port to 465 in the advanced settings. Select 'Override SMTP Port' and change the value to 465.


----------

